
Enter a three dimensional representation of code - plurby
https://store.steampowered.com/app/777890/Primitive/
======
Etheryte
I'm not convinced if this really adds any additional insight over say a
regular call stack or something similar. As can be seen in the demo video, all
the visualisations are still 2D and are simply laid out in 3D and are
connected by lines.

While this looks cool as a demo, I'm simply not sure if there's any real added
value here, at least for now.

The title is misleading as well, all code is still shown as a flat file, it's
just rendered at specific spot in 3D space.

